# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  làm sao tải được các ảnh flash trên trang web của trung quốc

## baloenglish.2015

chào các bạn mình muốn tải ảnh flash trên trang web này http://www.flashline.cn/sucai/index_36.html
nhưng tải ko được mặc dù mình có cài idm 6.05.
một điều nữa các link bên dưới ảnh copy về rồi ko sử dụng được trong thiết kế web hoặc ko hiển thị được trên các tran web. 
ví dụ:

http://www.kxqq.net/flash.swf?id=xianhe/1


http://www.kxqq.net/flash.swf?id=xianhe/3


http://www.kxqq.net/flash.swf?id=xianhe/5


http://www.kxqq.net/flash.swf?id=xianhe/2


http://www.kxqq.net/flash.swf?id=xianhe/4


http://www.kxqq.net/flash.swf?id=xianhe/6​
rất mong các bạn chỉ dẫn cách khắc phục mình cảm ơn nhiều !

----------

